# Family Sponsorship



## lindach (Jul 5, 2011)

Moved to correct forum


----------



## mel007 (Jul 12, 2012)

*Remaining relative visa*

Hi,
I am currently on a student visa. I have a brother and sister here. My other sister lives in America. My dad lives in my country and is going to live in America with my sister in America. Can I apply for the remaining relative visa as I won't have any relAtive in my country?
Thanks,
Mel


----------



## Paradise (Aug 17, 2012)

As the visa is called, you must be the last remaining relative to the person sponsoring you (I.e. you brother or sister in Australia) that is not Australian. Generally speaking, everyone else in you family needs to be Australian, otherwise you do not meet the criteria.


----------

